# Storing it outside?



## smit0577 (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi!

I keep a 14' starcraft on a trailer at my parents cabin in northwestern WI. It is currently parked in their garage. We really only use the boat when we go up there on a few of the area lakes. I'd like to make space in the garage for more toys! However, I'm not an experienced trailer/boat owner and I don't know if parking it outside of the garage year 'round (on a firm surface like gravel or packed sand) is just a little less good than inside, or something I'm going to regret the very first spring. I think it has "bearing buddies" (I bought it used and I'm not real experienced with trailers). So, my questions to this group are:

Can I park the trailer and boat (no motor) outside and cover it with a tarp without completely ruining the trailer/tires/hubs?
Are there any special tips and tricks you can recommend for me to park it outside?

Like I said, it is NW Wisconsin so there will be snow, rain, wind, tree debris, snow, more snow, then melting snow, then rain. Also good fishing and lots of fun! Thanks a lot!


----------



## FishinLite (Sep 5, 2020)

I live in Northern Minnesota and up until the last couple years and have left my boats outside year round (about 15 years). The biggest issue will be snow. I have assembled what I would call a "tent" on top of my boats with 2 x 2 uprights and a 2 x 2 ridge with guy ropes every 2 feet to the trailer. The "tent" frame rises a good 3 1/2 ft above the gunnels. I then cover the frame and guy ropes with a tarp and tie the tarp tight to the trailer frame. The slope of the "tent" keeps the inside of the boat dry. If the snow starts to build up (ie 2 1/2 feet of snow) I broom it off. By the end of the winter I have usually done this once or twice.

As for the bearings and tires there is no real issue. The sun is the enemy of the tires. But ask yourself, how long do my vehicle tires sit in the sun year round. 

While working on my fishing boat I had a "tent" assembled out of pvc uprights. A summer version of my winter tent.

( Iwas trying to insert pic here but ".jpg" didn't work ???)


----------



## DaleH (Sep 5, 2020)

My boats have been left outside for 50 years and I jack the trailer frame up to get the wheels off the ground & weight off the axles. Easiest way is to lower the tongue all the way you can at the front, block up the back, then raise the front as high you can, that usually gets the wheels off the ground.

Cover the tires with something to protect them from sun, and tarp it well. Or, you might even wanna flip that one over and forget about the tarp ... would be better to handle severe winds or snows.


----------



## smit0577 (Sep 5, 2020)

This is exactly what I needed to hear. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 5, 2020)

The big issue for me has been mouse poop & walnuts from squirrels


----------



## Kismet (Sep 5, 2020)

Critter infestation during storage?

Try a bunch of mothballs scattered throughout the boat. Got this tip from a guy in a GTO club who'd spent a fortune and five years restoring his goat. He had no tolerance for casual chewing.

Best wishes.


----------



## smit0577 (Sep 6, 2020)

“Or, you might even wanna flip that one over and forget about the tarp ... would be better to handle severe winds or snows.”

Is there a good method for this to avoid injury or property damage, or is it just like, go slow and get help?


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 7, 2020)

Kismet said:


> Critter infestation during storage?
> 
> Try a bunch of mothballs scattered throughout the boat. Got this tip from a guy in a GTO club who'd spent a fortune and five years restoring his goat. He had no tolerance for casual chewing.
> 
> Best wishes.



This is good to know. But I do feel kinda sorry for the moths. :shock:


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 8, 2020)

smit0577 said:


> “Or, you might even wanna flip that one over and forget about the tarp ... would be better to handle severe winds or snows.”
> 
> Is there a good method for this to avoid injury or property damage, or is it just like, go slow and get help?



If you have a tree or other strong structure that you can hook a rope up to, it helps to lift up 1 side. The center of gravity makes it hard to get it to go over center, so you will need to pull bottom sideways to get it past that point.

Another method is to get a bunch of friends over & spring for the beer.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 8, 2020)

smit0577 said:


> Is there a good method for this to avoid injury or property damage, or is it just like, go slow and get help?


I use 'Roman' leverage ... but often need a 2nd person to move the sawhorses as needed ...

-Push/drop hull off trailer

-Tip hull over. Go easy, but I will say I can do my 14' hulls myself. Or put good STRONG sawhorse under the skiff side coming down to 'catch it' a few feet off the ground. For leverage, if hull is too heavy for 1 person, use 2 people or long beam under hull to other side, to walk it down slowly (beam length gives leverage) ... but you still need someone to move the sawhorse.

-Prop good sawhorse under the bow, then another at the far stern. 

-Roll trailer into place under horses

-Drop tip of skiff onto trailer, sometimes adding a block of wood or plywood piece to hold it centered

-Drop stern off onto trailer

I mean that's simplified, but by all means ... don't hurt yourself!


----------



## Alex from GA (Jan 11, 2021)

What I do is build an 1 1/2" PVC frame and put it in the center of the boat. The ridge pole goes the length of the boat about 2' above the gunnels. Then drape a tarp over the whole boat and bungee it to the trailer. If you have lots of snow make it as high as needed to slide the snow off.


----------



## Alex from GA (Jan 11, 2021)

What I do is build an 1 1/2" PVC frame and put it in the center of the boat. The ridge pole goes the length of the boat about 2' above the gunnels. Then drape a tarp over the whole boat and bungee it to the trailer. If you have lots of snow make it as high as needed to slide the snow off.


----------

